# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] La constance du jardinier

## Ivan Le Fou

Tiens ? Un roman de John le Carré qui n'est pas un roman d'espionnage… Avec "La constance du jardinier", on quitte la démarche feutrée des services secrets britanniques pour patauger dans les arrière-cuisines des grandes multinationale pharmaceutiques. Comme on s'en doute, on n'y trouve pas plus de principes, ni plus de pitié. Longue et douloureuse sera la quête de Justin Quayle, diplomate de l'ambassade britannique au Kenya, pour savoir ce qui est réellement arrivé à sa jeune femme Tessa qui s'intéressait de trop près aux expérimentations de médicaments en Afrique.
   Rien n'est exact, nous précise John le Carré : ni les noms, ni les entreprises, ni les médicaments. Pourtant, il nous avertit que "au regard de la réalité, (son) histoire est aussi anodine qu'une carte postale de vacances". Bienvenue dans un monde, le nôtre, où les firmes pharmaceutiques testent en direct leurs produits sur les populations du tiers-monde, dont les dirigeants corrompus sont peu regardants sur les règles d'homologation d'un médicament, avant de les lancer sur les marchés occidentaux une fois qu'ils sont au point. Et tant pis pour les cobayes qui ont, entre-temps, servis à détecter les molécules toxiques…
   Un roman formidable, à condition d'apprécier le style le Carré, tout en intériorisation. Pour les plus pressés, un très bon film en a été tiré par Fernando Meirelles avec Ralph Fiennes et Rachel Weisz, tous deux excellents.



_"La constance du jardinier", un épais roman de John le Carré, Points Seuil, 8 euros environ._
_Mais aussi un chouette film de Fernando Meirelles en DVD, 10 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## bjone

Je confirme, le film est très bien. Vu en VO.
Je serais assez tenté par le bouquin en VO du coup.

----------


## Keech

Très bon film en effet.
Et pourtant, j'aime pas trop Le Carré.
Enfin en fait si, la Maison Russie était très bien, mais j'ai pas aimé le Tailleur de Panama (mais j'ai pas vu le film).
Bref, Constant Gardener, très bien.

----------


## mescalin

J'ai pas vu le film, mais le bouquin est très bien, en effet. ça donne un bon éclairage sur le cynisme des multinationales et des grands groupes pharmaceutiques en particulier.

----------


## LaVaBo

Le film est typiquement le genre qui partage les gens.

Moi j'ai bien aimé, parce que j'ai trouvé que le rythme du film suit vraiment bien celui du personnage principal, au point que devant l'écran, on se retrouve un peu dans le meme mood, à halluciner, etre dégouté, révolté, tout ca.

----------


## touriste

Le film était fort intéressant =)

----------


## znokiss

Film excellent.
Pis le dernier Fernando Meirelles, *Blindness*, est tout bonnement génial, aussi.

----------


## Hargn

> Rien n'est exact, nous précise John le Carré : ni les noms, ni les entreprises, ni les médicaments. Pourtant, il nous avertit que "au regard de la réalité, (son) histoire est aussi anodine qu'une carte postale de vacances". Bienvenue dans un monde, le nôtre, où les firmes pharmaceutiques testent en direct leurs produits sur les populations du tiers-monde, dont les dirigeants corrompus sont peu regardants sur les règles d'homologation d'un médicament, avant de les lancer sur les marchés occidentaux une fois qu'ils sont au point. Et tant pis pour les cobayes qui ont, entre-temps, servis à détecter les molécules toxiques…


Oh oui les méchantes "firmes" pharmaceutiques...

Vive la généralisation à outrance.

----------

